# P&O Offers



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

Its Ferry fortnight with P&O at the moment and you can get some good deals especially if you travel with dogs.

Just booked for 10 days at Easter for £105 and August £120 it would normally cost us £60 just for the dogs!

http://www.po-ferries-uk.co.uk/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just had a look - they don't do Ireland any more?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I posted about this earlier in the week with a rapturous response :lol: ...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/32-ferry-tunnel/128050-national-ferry-fortnight.html#post1282730

Don't know about the other carriers but it appears that the deal excludes motorhomes with P&O..

http://www.poferries.com/en/dover-calais/offers/20-percent-off?promotion=DOVER20

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Searchforsites said:


> Its Ferry fortnight with P&O at the moment and you can get some good deals especially if you travel with dogs.
> 
> Just booked for 10 days at Easter for £105 and August £120 it would normally cost us £60 just for the dogs!
> 
> http://www.po-ferries-uk.co.uk/


Re the dogs.

There are two conclusions to be drawn from your post:-

either P&O are making a huge loss on your bookings (doubtful)

OR

P&O were charging an extortionate amount for the dogs on other bookings, far in excess of what there costs were.

Geoff


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Re the dogs.
> 
> There are two conclusions to be drawn from your post:-
> 
> ...


Taking dogs has always been a rip off £15 for each dog, each way on either the tunnel or the ferry (I believe its even more now on the tunnel)

So yes the 20% discount may only apply to cars but @£60 saving on what would have been a £165 booking, (£105 what we actually paid plus £60 we would have had to pay for the dogs) , the free dogs offer is worth more to us :grin2:


----------

